# Mini Midrand/Centurion Vape Meet



## LandyMan

Hi all,

A bunch of us has been in discussion to have a Mini Vape meet for the Midrand/Centurion crowd.
The time has come to actually arrange something properly 

We are planning to do it this coming Friday 30 January 2015, from 2pm at Cesco's in Centurion, right next to the Old Jhb Road at Brakfontein interchange.

I know the owner of Cesco's and will try to arrange the upstairs smoking area. For this I will need some numbers, so please respond appropriately in the thread's poll.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

sorry bud, but weekdays are out for me


----------



## LandyMan

abdul said:


> sorry bud, but weekdays are out for me


But Fridays aren't weekdays


----------



## abdul

at my work it is


LandyMan said:


> But Fridays aren't weekdays


----------



## Derick

We won't be able to attend, but we can send through a few goodies if people are game

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## LandyMan

Guys, you don't have to come at 2pm ... later is also acceptable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Would love to but it's a bit too far.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

I'm in! 

I think it should be clear that we can start at 2PM but go as late as there are people who aren't Silver 
So pop in *any time after* 2PM (even 10PM)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ollie

Im not a Midrand/Centurion oke, but what the hell, ill pull in for "Howzit Bru". Fourways is just down the road anyway!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

Oliver Barry said:


> Im not a Midrand/Centurion oke, but what the hell, ill pull in for "Howzit Bru". Fourways is just down the road anyway!


That's the spirit!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

im in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Depending on what time I can get away from the place that holds my paycheck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick

Arthster said:


> Depending on what time I can get away from the place that holds my paycheck


Yeah similar problem, work has me for 12 hours a day this week

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Derick said:


> Yeah similar problem, work has me for 12 hours a day this week



Yeah we are in the same boat I thinks. I got to wait for market close at 6:00pm and then there is usually changes on Friday evenings.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## LandyMan

Hi all

Went to Cesco's this afternoon, and they have changed it quite a bit ... the area I had in mind is now a boxed off dedicated smoking area, which is definitely not for us. I did however get us a nice big table on the deck outside, booking for 2pm under LandyMan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

sorry guys but have a unscheduled meeting to goto so i may pop in later hopeflly


----------



## Carlito

Im in!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

im in 

will be late but will def be there


----------



## Guunie

I will do my best to get there as well. Just depends on how quickly I can fix my clients environment on friday afternoon...


----------



## Q-Ball

I am in CTN arranging my dad's funeral but will definitely look out for the next one.


----------



## Derick

Gonna try and be there, just depends on my day at the office - sometimes the day is just too long and getting home I just want to crash

(psst. next one should be on a Saturday  )

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## LandyMan

Derick said:


> Gonna try and be there, just depends on my day at the office - sometimes the day is just too long and getting home I just want to crash
> 
> (psst. next one should be on a Saturday  )


Problem is that Saturdays are normally hogged by kids' sporting activities. So I thought a nice tools down Friday afternoon would be good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Cool, I'll try to come through for an hour or two!!


----------



## Arthster

Yeah I am definitely working late tomorrow night so I wont be able to make it.


----------



## shaunnadan

So I'm in midrand at the gf's office. When anyone is at the venue then just post on here and il come through

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

So far it looks like I'll be able to make it, not sure what time yet though


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Kal from Vape King is also coming!!
Glad to see you're joining us @Derick


----------



## Derick

Philip Dunkley said:


> Kal from Vape King is also coming!!
> Glad to see you're joining us @Derick


Cool - would be nice to meet him


----------



## LandyMan

On my way now from Midrand


----------



## LandyMan

Boom. Right on time


----------



## LandyMan

And I am the only one on time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Have a vape, we shall keep you company.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

Thanks @Andre. Beer is cold, and the vape is good. Still contemplating if I should fire up the Sub Mini, or wait to wash it first.


----------



## abdul

sorry mate, really trying here to make it. but works got me shackled.


----------



## Paulie

sorry guys im still waiting for my meeting to start so it looks like i caint join  have fun!!


----------



## LandyMan

abdul said:


> sorry mate, really trying here to make it. but works got me shackled.


All good @abdul. Here's a trick that normally works for me: get off ECIGSSA and do your work

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## abdul

LandyMan said:


> All good @abdul. Here's a trick that normally works for me: get off ECIGSSA and do your work


multiple monitors always allows me to have the forum open, and i check while i wait for data to come through


----------



## Silver

take a nice photo of the vapemeet when everyone is there @LandyMan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick

Just got home to get some goodies, should be there in a little while - just charging a battery (its at 4.17V! almost there!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@LandyMan I'm about 20min away, but I know meself too well. I'll just end up in the k#k again as we have an appointment at 18H00. Hang on, sure the others will trickle in at some point.


----------



## LandyMan

abdul said:


> multiple monitors always allows me to have the forum open, and i check while i wait for data to come through


I call BS @abdul


----------



## LandyMan

johan said:


> @LandyMan I'm about 20min away, but I know meself too well. I'll just end up in the k#k again as we have an appointment at 18H00. Hang on, sure the others will trickle in at some point.


@johan, I see you have also learned the hard way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick

johan said:


> @LandyMan I'm about 20min away, but I know meself too well. I'll just end up in the k#k again as we have an appointment at 18H00. Hang on, sure the others will trickle in at some point.


I also can't stay till past 18:30 or so - kids bedtime routines etc.


----------



## abdul

LandyMan said:


> I call BS @abdul


lol


----------



## LandyMan

@Philip Dunkley felt sorry for me and phoned earlier to say he'll be here later. Thanks bud!


----------



## abdul

Derick said:


> I also can't stay till past 18:30 or so - kids bedtime routines etc.


its weekend


----------



## Derick

abdul said:


> its weekend


Yep, which means we put the kids to bed early and do... stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## abdul

LandyMan said:


> @Philip Dunkley felt sorry for me and phoned earlier to say he'll be here later. Thanks bud!


he should be working too, @Philip Dunkley when you free come down to IT/HR, mini vape session


----------



## LandyMan

Derick said:


> I also can't stay till past 18:30 or so - kids bedtime routines etc.


No worries @Derick. So here's the problem. 4 beers and 2 glasses of water later, I have my full vape case at the table, couple of grand worth of kit in there, and I need to ... well, I need the loo  I need a babysitter for my vape case


----------



## Derick

LandyMan said:


> No worries @Derick. So here's the problem. 4 beers and 2 glasses of water later, I have my full vape case at the table, couple of grand worth of kit in there, and I need to ... well, I need the loo  I need a babysitter for my vape case


haha, crap, shove it down your shirt!


----------



## LandyMan

Derick said:


> Yep, which means we put the kids to bed early and do... stuff


You need to wick a coil?


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@abdul HAHA that's why I'll be there later !!! You coming??


----------



## abdul

LandyMan said:


> No worries @Derick. So here's the problem. 4 beers and 2 glasses of water later, I have my full vape case at the table, couple of grand worth of kit in there, and I need to ... well, I need the loo  I need a babysitter for my vape case



or just empty the vape case


----------



## LandyMan

Derick said:


> haha, crap, shove it down your shirt!


Wahahahaha, dude you obviously haven't seen my vape case


----------



## Riddle

LandyMan said:


> No worries @Derick. So here's the problem. 4 beers and 2 glasses of water later, I have my full vape case at the table, couple of grand worth of kit in there, and I need to ... well, I need the loo  I need a babysitter for my vape case


Take it with you.


----------



## abdul

Philip Dunkley said:


> @abdul HAHA that's why I'll be there later !!! You coming??


not to Cescos, im still here at work, you at work or have u left yet?


----------



## shaunnadan

On my way, just getting caught at all the red robots


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@abdul in PTA, just finished last meeting for the day. Heading home, changing then heading through. Why u no coming!!!


----------



## Derick

ok, on my way, not sure how long with Friday traffic etc.


----------



## LandyMan

Riddle said:


> Take it with you.


This: http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/180062

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

Philip Dunkley said:


> @abdul in PTA, just finished last meeting for the day. Heading home, changing then heading through. Why u no coming!!!


 eish bro, reports reports reports. making your work easier. (AXIZ WG intergration onto system)


----------



## Riddle

LandyMan said:


> This: http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/180062


Only other option now it to hold it in lol.


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@abdul Shame Bro, I know how it feels. But yes, you guys do make our work easier. If you finish up earlier, I'll pay for your drinks to say thanks!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

Philip Dunkley said:


> @abdul Shame Bro, I know how it feels. But yes, you guys do make our work easier. If you finish up earlier, I'll pay for your drinks to say thanks!!!



thanks bro, have a few on my behalf, i foresee my exit from the building after 9pm. will be too exhausted by then.

But next week in your free time come on down lets have a vape


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Sweet


----------



## shaunnadan

Could someone send me coordinates please


----------



## abdul

cnr Freight & Old Johannesburg road
Centurion
(Opp the Mint and behind Storage SA)

should be on the right if going north


----------



## johan

shaunnadan said:


> Could someone send me coordinates please



_CO-ORDINATES_: S 25 54.518 EO 28 09.595.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

abdul said:


> cnr Freight & Old Johannesburg road
> Centurion
> (Opp the Mint and behind Storage SA)
> 
> should be on the right if going north





johan said:


> _CO-ORDINATES_: S 25 54.518 EO 28 09.595.


Thanks guys


----------



## shaunnadan

Old jhb south or north


----------



## abdul

shaunnadan said:


> Old jhb south or north


if u see grey owl centre you are there. north i think


----------



## LandyMan

shaunnadan said:


> Old jhb south or north


Take the South off ramp. Hairpin and on your left


----------



## SunRam

Would've loved to come, but we just moved to Lynnwood, and already have a braai with friends on tonight. Btw, feel sorry for me, I'm still at work! Enjoy the beers


----------



## Kaizer

Me: I'm going to the Vape Meet in Centurion
Wife: I thought you taking me shopping
.......
.....
...
..
.
Wife: Did you buy ANOTHER mod?!?!
Me: Where would you like to go shopping, honey?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Melinda

Derick said:


> I also can't stay till past 18:30 or so - kids bedtime routines etc.



Well things must be going good at the meet, since @Derick is not home yet

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Derick

Back home and it was awesome - got to see some new faces and talk vaping with the regulars 

Really would like if this becomes a regular thing - 15 mins from my house 

And a big harty thanks to @LandyMan for organizing and covering the bill!

Pictures (and a video apparently) coming soon I'm sure (please don't judge, no dinner yet and a few whiskey's down  )

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

Derick said:


> Back home and it was awesome - got to see some new faces and talk vaping with the regulars
> 
> Really would like if this becomes a regular thing - 15 mins from my house
> 
> And a big harty thanks to @LandyMan for organizing and covering the bill!
> 
> Pictures (and a video apparently) coming soon I'm sure (please don't judge, no dinner yet and a few whiskey's down  )


Thanks for coming @Derick, and the drip tips, liquids and batteries you brought with, for FREE!!! Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

@Derick , wanted to drop in at you place today to get some nic, but Melinda told me you were all out of PG nic, so decided to pass. Paul told me about the mini meet and I was tempted, but it was a long way home, so decided to head back. Looks like you guys had a good time (sniffing hands an all.....hahahaha). Just joking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick

zadiac said:


> @Derick , wanted to drop in at you place today to get some nic, but Melinda told me you were all out of PG nic, so decided to pass. Paul told me about the mini meet and I was tempted, but it was a long way home, so decided to head back. Looks like you guys had a good time (sniffing hands an all.....hahahaha). Just joking


Yeah Phillip dripped juices onto his hands for people to smell and ended up smelling like a cheap french , uhm lady of the night 

Was a fun meet, I could have easily stayed another few hours, but dad responsibilities called 

I'm sure there will be another, so would love to see you there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

LandyMan said:


> Thanks for coming @Derick, and the drip tips, liquids and batteries you brought with, for FREE!!! Much appreciated!



Awesome look like it was fun!
Who's who?


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> Awesome look like it was fun!
> Who's who?


The Greek with the 'Drip' cap Is @Paulph201  That's all I know

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Hey guys, just got back and catching up a bit on the forum 
Was such a fantastic time, thanks to @LandyMan for putting it together and for all the attendees - I will probably miss a few at this hour so I'll just let them announce themselves 
And thanks to @Derick for the free goodies, and @shaunnadan for the juices, and @Paulie for the interesting chats, and everyone for the great company and marvelous flavours in the air 
So good to meet more of the family in person 

So...in the main picture above (from left->right) @shaunnadan , @Philip Dunkley , @free3dom (me) , and @Paulie 
@LandyMan behind the camera, sneaky bugger 
Philip also shot some video, so that will probably be included in the week's show 

Also, yes, Philip did drip some juice on his hand for me to smell and, yes, it was caught on film...so that happened 

The last of us only left at around midnight, so it was a rocking success. Definitely need to do this every month

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Awesome mini meet that must become a regular event.

Great turnout guys and loads of fun! 

Learnt a lot today, especially wisdom that can only come from experienced vapers, you guys keep this place going. 

New Vaping term! (patent pending by @free3dom) - " doing a copper "
The nicotine high you get from excessive vaping without the feeling of nausea and looming death....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat

Seems like half the active members work in IT.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

IT ppl like everything electronic, especially their smokes. Lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Good morning all  Thanks for a great meet last night. The conversations went in all different directions, from interesting tales about vaping, to laughing our butts off. My tongue is still tingling from tasting all the different juices everyone brought.
That box mod of @Paulie sure is a work of art!
Again, thanks for all the guys who attended and who shared some of their goodies. Next one will have a bit more advance notice, so more people can plan for it.

Now I need to go find a new liver and some coffee

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Derick

LandyMan said:


> Good morning all  Thanks for a great meet last night. The conversations went in all different directions, from interesting tales about vaping, to laughing our butts off. My tongue is still tingling from tasting all the different juices everyone brought.
> That box mod of @Paulie sure is a work of art!
> Again, thanks for all the guys who attended and who shared some of their goodies. Next one will have a bit more advance notice, so more people can plan for it.
> 
> Now I need to go find a new liver and some coffee


Yeah I tasted so many high nic juices I need some new lungs as well.

But yeah, was good fun, definitely going to attend this regularly, and @Melinda is also going to try and attend

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Apologies everyone. Myself and @gripen where planning on coming through, @gripen got a last minute job to go do and I had issues at work. I am still working at the moment . But the pics looks awesome. We will definitely arrange another Centurion / Midrand meetup

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Apologies everyone. Myself and @gripen where planning on coming through, @gripen got a last minute job to go do and I had issues at work. I am still working at the moment . But the pics looks awesome. We will definitely arrange another Centurion / Midrand meetup



Missed you guys there...hopefully these will become a regular event 
So we'll catch up at the next one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen

sorry fellow vapers i got a job at the last minute as @Arthster sead,bad timing.cant turn down jobs need every cent hahhahahaha.but the next one we will be theare

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

Great event and people! glad i made it! will defiantly attend all of these are i had a blast!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen

@Paulie it looked like allot of fun,if me and @Arthster didn't have work we would have been there as well.but we will defiantly make the next one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

Seems like I missed a great meet. Will hopefully not have to work during the next meet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

@abdul don't wary bud me and @Arthster also had to work,so wasn't at the vape meet either,but it sounds like it was allot of fun.will defiantly be at the next one


----------



## free3dom

I think it'd be better to have the next meet on a Saturday instead, so that those who can't ditch work can attend too 
It would be fantastic to have even more people in attendance...to meet some more of "la famiglia" 
The more, the merrier cloudier


----------



## Derick

free3dom said:


> I think it'd be better to have the next meet on a Saturday instead, so that those who can't ditch work can attend too
> It would be fantastic to have even more people in attendance...to meet some more of "la famiglia"
> The more, the merrier cloudier


Ha, I noticed we got some strange looks from the people next door once the clouds started filling the area

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Derick said:


> Ha, I noticed we got some strange looks from the people next door once the clouds started filling the area



LOL...I think the fact that it's a large, and loud, group just made them even more nervous 

Just before we left, when the place was just about empty, we got a slightly (okay, very) tipsy smoker guy and his wife come asking questions. He referred to us as a vaper cell (like a terrorist cell) - which was quite amusing, and not that far off actually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

free3dom said:


> LOL...I think the fact that it's a large, and loud, group just made them even more nervous
> 
> Just before we left, when the place was just about empty, we got a slightly (okay, very) tipsy smoker guy and his wife come asking questions. He referred to us as a vaper cell (like a terrorist cell) - which was quite amusing, and not that far off actually


haha - should have brought out one of your efests and said 'no, this is a vaper cell'

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Only finished work now for the first time since yesterday morning.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Derick said:


> haha - should have brought out one of your efests and said 'no, this is a vaper cell'



Hahahaha, that's very clever 
But in his state he had trouble understanding basic words, so it might have just gone whoooosh over his head 

So, is a collection of IMR batteries called a "terrorist organization"?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan

@free3dom we were also called the Sales reps after we were the "cell"... @Paulie was the chairperson and i was second in charge and you were just there... sorry he made fun of you "red" istick... hahahahaha

drunk guy comes up to 4 vapers and asks for a light.... that was how to end an epic mini vape meet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen

@free3dom i agree a Saturday would be better,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Hahahaha, that's very clever
> But in his state he had trouble understanding basic words, so it might have just gone whoooosh over his head
> 
> So, is a collection of IMR batteries called a "terrorist organization"?



if small group of vapors is a vape cell, then a large group is a battery of cloud blowers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

shaunnadan said:


> @free3dom we were also called the Sales reps after we were the "cell"... @Paulie was the chairperson and i was second in charge and you were just there... sorry he made fun of you "red" istick... hahahahaha
> 
> drunk guy comes up to 4 vapers and asks for a light.... that was how to end an epic mini vape meet



Bwhahaha..oh yeah I forgot about that, silly bloody smoker  

Asking vapers for a light is like asking a priest for a condom

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> if small group of vapors is a vape cell, then a large group is a battery of cloud blowers



Actually I think a large group of vapers is.....trouble

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Actually I think a large group of vapers is.....trouble



Another very valid point

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen

what is a bunch of vapors if we don't make or get into trouble


----------



## free3dom

gripen said:


> what is a bunch of vapors if we don't make or get into trouble



A dry hit?


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> A dry hit?



May the hits be forever filled with moisture. 


Unless you get slapped cause no one likes a snot klap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Somebody at the meet was looking for a IPV2s but I forgot who...
One just popped up in the classifieds for trade (but maybe the trader can be convinced to become a seller instead


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> May the hits be forever filled with moisture.
> 
> 
> Unless you get slapped cause no one likes a snot klap.



Ohh, I like well moistured hits a lot

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gripen

are we thinking of the same moisture


----------



## Arthster

gripen said:


> are we thinking of the same moisture



Well I dont know about you guys but i am thinking of that moisture that stops your throat from peeling and your tonsils from turning into deep fried party frikkidelle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen

hahahaha ok ja that's the one i was thinking about @Arthster


----------



## shaunnadan

wasnt the guy with the hana mod with his own diy fruity flavour and the atlantis tank looking for the IPV22?

OMG! just realized i identified a person by their mod and not their name

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gripen

hahahah fantastic @shaunnadan


----------



## free3dom

shaunnadan said:


> wasnt the guy with the hana mod with his own diy fruity flavour and the atlantis tank looking for the IPV22?
> 
> OMG! just realized i identified a person by their mod and not their name



Hahaha, we are what we vape remember 

I think you are right though, it was @Carlito ..maybe


----------



## LandyMan

free3dom said:


> Somebody at the meet was looking for a IPV2s but I forgot who...
> One just popped up in the classifieds for trade (but maybe the trader can be convinced to become a seller instead


@Carlito, your mate was looking for one. Sorry, can't remember his name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carlito

@LandyMan yea my friend jacques is looking for one??


----------



## LandyMan

Carlito said:


> @LandyMan yea my friend jacques is looking for one??


I couldn't remember if it was Jacques or Francois  now I know


----------



## Paulie

Thanks to @LandyMan for organising this! It was lots of fun and i enjoyed talking to all of you!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## abdul

Ok guys. So there is a mini whatsapp group that we have going. And thought of having meets like this once a month like either the first or last of every month. 

Can guys interested Plz pm me their numbers to be added onto the group.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen

thanx @abdul,and if we can orgenise it on a Saturday that would be awesome.gives allot of ouks the chance to go as well

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## abdul

gripen said:


> thanx @abdul,and if we can orgenise it on a Saturday that would be awesome.gives allot of ouks the chance to go as well


Getting permission from work to leave early is more difficult than asking the wife lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

hahahahaha @abdul i dont have that problem its just my jobs cum in at eny time and cant say no to work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Add me  0832286667

Was thinking this month (February) we could have the meet on the 28th and perhaps we could open to suggestion on possible venue options?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen

Cool @Shaunnadan.ja that will be owesum get it up and running early


----------



## abdul

shaunnadan said:


> Add me  0832286667
> 
> Was thinking this month (February) we could have the meet on the 28th and perhaps we could open to suggestion on possible venue options?


Thanks. @Arthster please add Shaun. 

28 sounds good. Will be discussed further in the whatsapp. 

@LandyMan number please?


----------



## Arthster

Added Sean @abdul, I added you as an admin.

Guys for security rather PM myself or @abdul with your contact details.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen

fantastic @Arthster


----------



## abdul

Arthster said:


> Added Sean @abdul, I added you as an admin.
> 
> Guys for security rather PM myself or @abdul with your contact details.


Agree. Don't want nobody getting spammed by unwanted sms or calls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen

i agree that can get very annoying

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Guunie

Awe man...my anniversary is on the 28th


----------



## shaunnadan

Would the Sunday be an option? 

Unless we start with the meet early-ish on the 28th. Then you can pop in and the carry on todo anniversary things


----------



## Guunie

No one needs to move the dates for me  I will make a deal with the wifey...she can have her nails done and I'll pop in for our monthly vape cell group therapy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Hahahahaha  I have got to Remember that one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gripen

That sounds like a winner @Guunie.nails ways work,sometimes,otherwise you bring wifey with you


----------



## Derick

So when's the next one


----------



## abdul

End of the month. Pm me your number to be added to the whatsapp group if you like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melinda

I can't do the 28th....going to see Elvis show and Johannesburg theater with my mom


----------



## Derick

Melinda said:


> I can't do the 28th....going to see Elvis show and Johannesburg theater with my mom


so.. the 28th then

/me hides

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Melinda

Derick said:


> so.. the 28th then
> 
> /me hides



someone is cruizing for a bruizing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Derick

Melinda said:


> someone is cruizing for a bruizing


promises, promises...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Guunie

Hey guys...take the domestics to the bedroom  rofl

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dassie

I will be there. Really looking forward to putting faces to handles!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> Bwhahaha..oh yeah I forgot about that, silly bloody smoker
> 
> Asking vapers for a light is like asking a priest for a condom


Yip, priests don't need them cause little boys can't get pregnant

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Derick

time is getting closer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie

Hey all!

Hope you all having a great day!

This is to announce that our next official meet for *MVC* will be held on:

*Date and Time:* 01 March 2015 at 14:00 pm

*Venue:* The Harvard Cafe Grand Central Airport in Midrand

*Directions:*

https://www.google.co.za/maps?q=har...&sa=X&ei=AvLlVI-gDsv1UKHMgsgG&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg

Anyone is welcome to join us for some Vape, socialising, drinks and some food also

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## LandyMan

Thanks @Paulie luckily this time it is in Midrand 
Not sure I can make it  Archery championship at Tuks ...


----------



## Paulie

LandyMan said:


> Thanks @Paulie luckily this time it is in Midrand
> Not sure I can make it  Archery championship at Tuks ...


Pitty man! Good luck with your shooting though!


----------



## gripen

nevermind


----------



## LandyMan

gripen said:


> @LandyMan are you a archer aswell.me and @Arthster will be there.cant wait to actually meat all the others.going to be owesome.


@gripen, yes Buddy. So is my laaitie


----------



## LandyMan

Paulie said:


> Pitty man! Good luck with your shooting though!


Thanks Bud. Need to check the schedules, but if memory serves me right we are shooting 1pm on Sunday


----------



## gripen

fantastic @LandyMan me and @Arthster is also bow fanatics,@Arthster has my ould mathews apex 7 80pound bow and i have a mission balastic 70 pound.set at 65 pounds,thats all i need.


----------



## LandyMan

Mission Riot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gripen

@LandyMan looks very nice,mission riot,single pin trophy ridge site,trophy taker arrow rest,sims stabeliser.verry good setup.and looks like easton powerflight arrows.spine probably 300 or 340.


----------



## LandyMan

Well spotted @gripen


----------



## gripen

this is my baby.mission balistic set at 65 pounds.
​


----------



## gripen

thanks @LandyMan.


----------



## LandyMan

Very nice @gripen


----------



## gripen

thanks @LandyMan.


----------



## Derick

Ok, I'm already looking forward to the next one - just 2 weeks to go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Huh? What did I miss @Derick?


----------



## Derick

LandyMan said:


> Huh? What did I miss @Derick?


Nothing, I'm just chomping at the bit 

I'ts every month right? So 2 weeks till the end of the month!

Nothing has been discussed as far as I know, I'm just, as I said, a bit over excited

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom

Derick said:


> Nothing, I'm just chomping at the bit
> 
> I'ts every month right? So 2 weeks till the end of the month!
> 
> Nothing has been discussed as far as I know, I'm just, as I said, a bit over excited



You are correct...the preliminary date is 29th 

Be excited...be very excited

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

free3dom said:


> You are correct...the preliminary date is 29th
> 
> Be excited...be very excited


Whoop! I knew it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

i agree @Free3dom.exiting times.vaping,juice,friends,= alot of silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## KieranD

I will be there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lim

Hi, is it ok if I go to this vape meeting and let ppl try some thing I am thinking of bring in?
I have a few samples so people can try it. 

it is "reo like" vv mod that I have acquired

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

Hey man. First the whole point of the MvC meets is for vapers to meet and interact. Not sell stuff or try to. If u have somethimg one of us want then maybe you can bring it in for him. We have vendors that attend but in a total and strictly social level. As they do not have other times they can kick back and relax. 

So point being. You most welcome but not in the capacity to sell. Just defeats the purpose. 

If you would like to sell then rather arrange a seperate meet and also maybe reg as a vendor. 

Hope I don't come across like a total d!ck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

I agree with @abdul . The purposes of the MVC meets was strictly social. 

But on that same light I don't see why you can't bring in your devices and let the people try It out . It's not selling but more "market research" 

As long as you don't infringe on people's space and try to push a product down to them I see no harm .

The monthly MVC meets are open to all people who want to have some fun, relax, have a Vape and chill with some awesome people from this amazing community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

x56696e9b said:


> Hi, is it ok if I go to this vape meeting and let ppl try some thing I am thinking of bring in?
> I have a few samples so people can try it.
> 
> it is "reo like" vv mod that I have acquired


Please also note that should you want to try and use the public forum as a platform for any market research or to try and sell these goods, you would need to register as a supporting retailer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

x56696e9b said:


> Hi, is it ok if I go to this vape meeting and let ppl try some thing I am thinking of bring in?
> I have a few samples so people can try it.
> 
> it is "reo like" vv mod that I have acquired



Like everyone said here, the meets are not intended for selling stuff, but.......

If your intent is finding out if people would be interested in something, I have the following to say:
Come join us for some socializing and vaping, and if you just so happen to have this unique device on hand I can guarantee you we will notice and enquire about it....we are a curious bunch, it is just our nature 

The point is just that we do not want any formal kind of selling...but there is always a lot of informal dealings going on - "taste this juice" and "take a hit off this" are all too common phrases at these meets 

So please don't feel in any way like you are not welcome, you are very welcome to attend - as is everyone else

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Hi guys, please add me on the MCV whatsapp group? 082 857 9942

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

someabeech I'm out of town , oh well next one ....


----------



## Silver

I may have missed it, but when and where is the next meet guys?


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> I may have missed it, but when and where is the next meet guys?



It will be on Sunday the 29th of March, and we are currently ironing out the exact location. Currently in the running is Harvards in Midrand (where the previous one took place) or Thatchers in Sandton (depending on whether or not it is child/vape friendly). Will finalize the venue tomorrow at the latest.

If there are any other suggestions, we are always open to hear them 

We are trying to keep it centralized so that vapers from all over Gauteng can attend, Centurion/PTA all the way to JHB south. This is why we are trying to keep it around the Midrand/Sandton/Fourways area. But the venue needs to be vape friendly and child friendly so that no one is excluded from attending

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

It's probably Harvard cafe at grand central airport Sunday at 2pm

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Justink

Hi all, unfortunately I don't get much time to be as active on the forum as I'd like, but I'd really like to get more involved with the community. Im originally from the midrand/kyalami area, but have running a lodge in limpopo for the last 3 years. It so happens that im off this weekend and will be in the area, could a noob like me come and join you guys on Sunday?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jakey

@Justink YES!!!!


----------



## abdul

Justink said:


> Hi all, unfortunately I don't get much time to be as active on the forum as I'd like, but I'd really like to get more involved with the community. Im originally from the midrand/kyalami area, but have running a lodge in limpopo for the last 3 years. It so happens that im off this weekend and will be in the area, could a noob like me come and join you guys on Sunday?


ofcourse yes bud, do you know how to get to harvard cafe?


----------



## Justink

I remember grand central, but will get the directions from the website. Not far from my folks place in Crowthorne.
Nice, I'm excited! Since it'll be my first meet, do I bring anything, or is there anything in particular I need to know about?


----------



## Jakey

So its themed, this meet is superhero, but superhero that can relate to vape stuff, so like sub-zero if you like menthol. 

Also you meed to have two bottles of Diy juices with you for others to try

Final thing is to have a fancy coil that you tried to build recently, like a Clapton or caterpillar or something similar. Other than that, just rock up.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jakey

Oh and are you guys still doing the two minute introduction speaches atvthe beginning of each meet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

Justink said:


> I remember grand central, but will get the directions from the website. Not far from my folks place in Crowthorne.
> Nice, I'm excited! Since it'll be my first meet, do I bring anything, or is there anything in particular I need to know about?



yes, bring all your juices, we take that away so you start over for the month, its illegal to vape the same juice going into a new month, thats why we have it at the end of the month.

Lol, just be there to socialize bro.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## abdul

Jakey said:


> Oh and are you guys still doing the two minute introduction speaches atvthe beginning of each meet?


yes and you buy the first round of drinks

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Justink

hahaha
Thought you guys were being serious for a minute there.
Cool looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## abdul

Justink said:


> hahaha
> Thought you guys were being serious for a minute there.
> Cool looking forward to it.


Intro speech and drinks is true

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## abdul

please see http://ecigssa.co.za/second-official-vape-meet-for-mvc.t10006/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Justink said:


> hahaha
> Thought you guys were being serious for a minute there.
> Cool looking forward to it.



Looking forward to seeing you there bud. Don't let these little puppies scare you...they only bark alot


----------

